# Micro Integré Macbook



## Pabblo (30 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà en fait mon problème est super simple, le micro interne ne fait plus son travail, aucun son n'est enregistré ( j'ai essayé sur Garage Band, Photo Booth et Ableton).
Je suis nouveau sur Mac et mon mac est encore sous garantie, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de vérifier si le mic est HS ou que c'est juste un problème de configuration.


J'ai été dans Son ou encore la config midi mais tout est au max, je n'ai branché aucun micro autre que l'interne depuis que je l'ai.

Merci d'avance 
Bonne soirée


----------



## tsss (30 Mars 2010)

Là ou j'ai collé une flèche rouge, si tu fais du bruit rien ne se passe ? 
et le volume d'entrée n'est pas au mini &#8230; même si tu dis que tout est au max, on ne sait jamais 

our vérifier si il y a un pb matériel sur un mac, on peut faire un apple hardware test.


----------



## Pabblo (30 Mars 2010)

Rien ne se passe, la barre est au max, par contre dans le petit tableau j'ai que Microphone intégré, entrée intégrée y est pas

J'vais essayer D au démarrage pour voir  je réedit quand c'est fait.


----------



## brucetp (30 Mars 2010)

j'ai aussi entrée ligne donc c'est peut être ça


----------



## Pabblo (30 Mars 2010)

J'ai pris un screen ( je savais pas comment faire y'a 10 min  )

Edit : Le test n'a rien dit de particulier.

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5466/capturedcran20100330232.png


----------



## tsss (30 Mars 2010)

Boué, réinstallation de la combo, et réparation des permissions via l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Pabblo (30 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Boué, réinstallation de la combo, et réparation des permissions via l'utilitaire de disque ?



Cette màj faisait 436 mo quand j'ai cliqué sur recherche de mise à jour dans le menu &#63743;

réparation des permissions : vérifier + réparer simplement?


----------



## tsss (31 Mars 2010)

Pabblo a dit:


> Cette màj faisait 436 mo quand j'ai cliqué sur recherche de mise à jour dans le menu &#63743;
> 
> réparation des permissions : vérifier + réparer simplement?



Oui mais la combo est bien plus grosse car elle reprend tous les correctifs depuis 10.6.

Sinon, oui, réparations des permissions simplement


----------



## Pabblo (31 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Oui mais la combo est bien plus grosse car elle reprend tous les correctifs depuis 10.6.
> 
> Sinon, oui, réparations des permissions simplement



Ah ouais en effet, le disque est corrompu et nécessite une réparation, j'vais faire ça et je télécharge le combo j'te tiens au jus, merci


----------



## Pabblo (31 Mars 2010)

Rien n'a changé finalement :s ça me fait un peu mal de l'emmener dans un service agrée juste pour le mic mais bon


----------



## tsss (31 Mars 2010)

Un coup d'oeil à la configuration audio et midi, histoire de vérifier que "silence" ne soit pas coché sur le microphone intégré.


----------



## Pabblo (1 Avril 2010)

Non c'est au max d'ailleurs quand je branche des ecouteurs sur la prise, le son reste sur les haut parleurs integrés, je pense que c'est lié :s


----------



## nromb (29 Novembre 2010)

Asvez vous des retours de cette expérience car j'ai le même problème.


----------



## carolo18 (25 Mars 2011)

salut

bon je vient de tomber sur ce topic et jai le meme probleme, micro interne qui ne fonctionne plus alors le pire c'est qu il sort de reparation (garantie) pour la carte mere, ....

quand je leurs et donnés tout allé bien et maintenant ca marche plus super!!!!

et ils disent qu il ont tout testés avant de me le rendre et que ca allé don c je ne peux rien dire

mais bon c'est ptet moi qui et coché un truc mais je vois pas quoi dans pref tout et cochés correctement donc bon si quelu un a resolu un probleme semblabe....


----------



## voltXX (23 Août 2011)

même probleme, le micro semble inactif !


----------



## Canon (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Même chose pour moi sur iMac (je sais, c'est pas un portable mais les symptômes sont identiques), le micro intégré ne fonctionne plus... Ou du moins, si je tapote légèrement à proximité, il y a parfois le vu-mètre qui grimpe, donc je suppose que ça doit être un problème logiciel... 

Tout allait bien avec Léopard, et comme je n'avais pas utilisé le micro depuis mon changement pour Snow Léopard, je ne sais pas précisément quand c'est apparu. 

J'ai tenté un coup de réparation des permissions, Onyx, préférences audio midi, et réinitialisation SMC, rien n'y fait...


----------

